# Do you like your Christian name?



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

_(Assuming we are still allowed to call it that!!!! :roll: )_

If you don't, what would you like to have been called?

Dwane :lol:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I prefer Christine


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Tarquin


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I was Christened as Rowland, apparently because I was delivered by Nurse Rowlands! Didn't mind the name but prefer being called Rowley.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Was a home birth, 3 Aunts in attendance, hence the 3 christian names, they are all ok, am usually known by the third.

Do sometimes wish my uncle Jacky had been there :wink: 

Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I would have liked to be called Alexandra

Sandra for short

My grandson named after me, Alexander prefers Alex

I might have preferred Alex

In my dim and distant past  

Aldra


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

No comment!

Dick


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Hmmmmm does that not assume we are all Christians?

Can a Hindu, Muslim, Sikh or Jew have a "Christian" name?

I thought it was now "Family Name" and "Given Name" but even that is rather awkward if you happen to be Icelandic.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Then you have "First Name" and "Last Name". Works well in Europe I think but not everywhere else.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes.

Adolf.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Christine600 said:


> Then you have "First Name" and "Last Name". Works well in Europe I think but not everywhere else.


Certainly not for Mr Ban Ki Moon or my friend Kin from Malaysia - her "first" name would be our "last" name and she has at least 2 other names that are neither "first" or "last".


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

My middle name was accredited to my fathers Christian name and I'm stuck with it.

He took one look at me and immediately b*ggered off with another woman and hasn't been seen since.

My mother said to the nosy ones who asked where he was that he was 'Lost in the War' – well he was - but not in overseas action!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Every one say ahh.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Happy enough with mine.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> Kev_n_Liz said:- Happy enough with mine.


Just for interest, which one is yours?

Dave :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Archibald Hetherington Nastyface, best line in TV.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Not as good as Sigismund Harbuthnott - the mad maths master at my old school.


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

My full name is Leslie John Cotton. Leslie and John being my two Grandfathers....all good, except I hate being called "Leslie" (to me, it sounds so Official ?), so anyone close to me knows I am "Les".....except my Dad, who for many years, called me Leslie. ...which is ironic.....as his real name was Ronald Leslie Cotton...but he "forgot" the Ronald bit, and was universally known as Les !...so one day, I said "Ok, you call me Leslie, I'll call you Ronald" . Always referred to me as Les after that...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So you never got to do the "Do Ron Ron" thing then, shame 

I wonder if he ever got called "Our Elsie"






RLC


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Mrs Plodd seems to have changed mine anyway. Lots of people, having met her, are under the impression my first name is Grizzly as in "Grizzly's in the garden/out in the car/playing with some new gizmo in the motorhome"

I blame my nephew and niece, they nicknamed me uncle grizzly (after grizzly Adams ) about 25 years ago and it just stuck.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

From now on I want to be called Loretta.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You have been on here for a long time . . . only just twigged?? :lol:


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

I think we should get to choose North American Indian style names...

I want to be 'Talking B******S'?

Well, I'm often accused of it.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Remember Chief Wigwam, mercifully (_for the rest of us_) departed this forum!

He could have run a master class! :roll:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

> Not as good as Sigismund Harbuthnott - the mad maths master at my old school.


================================================

Ah yes, St Custards! I wish I still had my boyhood copy of "Whizz for Atomms."

I had a married uncle and aunt called Lesley and Pat. When I wrote "thank you" letters, I had trouble remembering which was the bloke.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

1943 said:


> I think we should get to choose North American Indian style names...
> 
> I want to be 'Talking B******S'?
> 
> Well, I'm often accused of it.


Oh come on, you don't look that bad! :lol:


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

My school chum's family name was Kerr. His younger brother hated his given name - Wayne. 8O 8O 

ps not making it up either.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Westbay said:


> My school chum's family name was Kerr. His younger brother hated his given name - Wayne. 8O 8O
> 
> ps not making it up either.


there was an electronics company in the 80's in Bognor called that...


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The wife went to school with Ophelia Bott. :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

all I can say here is that I'm glad that my family name is not Hunt......


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

tugboat said:


> 1943 said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should get to choose North American Indian style names...
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Reminds me of an old Indian joke.

Brave asked chief ...Why is Running bear called Running bear

Chief....when he was born a bear was running by.

Brave ...Why is Two Rivers called Two Rivers

Chief...Because he was born by two rivers

Chief....Why do you ask Two Dogs F*****G


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Westbay said:


> My school chum's family name was Kerr. His younger brother hated his given name - Wayne. 8O 8O
> 
> ps not making it up either.


I used to work with a Roy Soles.

I recall that he (nearly) always signed letters using his full name - occasionally however, particularly annoying people received letters with a slightly shorter signature.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am happy with Geoff or Geoffrey (as long as it is not Americanised into Jeff or Jeffery) but I hate my nickname - Don't ask! :x


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *nicholsong wrote: *I am happy with Geoff or Geoffrey (as long as it is not Americanised into Jeff or Jeffery) but I hate my nickname - Don't ask! :x


Whats your nickname?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah Jeff, wot's your nickname.

I think it's Captain Over. :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Knickers On? Better than Knickers Off.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I might have known that 'Don't ask!' might attract immediate resposes from three 'out-of-control' Fruitcakes, including Gym.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

I wouldn't have chosen Norman it sounds so gormless (but if I had been the parent of Boutros Ghali I wouldn't have compounded my son's misery by making it "Boutros Boutros Ghali".


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> > *nicholsong wrote: *I am happy with Geoff or Geoffrey (as long as it is not Americanised into Jeff or Jeffery) but I hate my nickname - Don't ask! :x
> 
> 
> Whats your nickname?


He told you - it's "Don't Ask!" :roll:

Strange nickname but aren't they all - usually.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> > *nicholsong wrote: *I am happy with Geoff or Geoffrey (as long as it is not Americanised into Jeff or Jeffery) but I hate my nickname - Don't ask! :x
> 
> 
> Whats your nickname?[/quote
> ...


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Knickers On? Better than Knickers Off.


If you prefix it with 'Her', 'Knickers off' it does not sound so bad 

However, it was AFAIK never used - they never knew enough :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So what is it then Captain? Your nickname. Ill get it out of you!! I have ways! 8O


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> So what is it then Captain? Your nickname. Ill get it out of you!! I have ways! 8O


Blackmail?

Could Backfire :wink: :lol:

Kidknap Basia?

Could Backfire :wink: :lol:

Next?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Barry, don't wind up the Red Baron.

Oops, sorry Geoff, it just slipped out.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > So what is it then Captain? Your nickname. Ill get it out of you!! I have ways! 8O
> ...


Ill go with kidnapping Basia!! 

Is it her pet name for you? Thats it isnt it? I think your wrong 747, its not Red Barron. I bet he makes Basia call him Captain Love Truncheon or somefink.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

For goodness sake, Bazza, not while I have a mouthful of tea! :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *tugboat wrote: *For goodness sake, Bazza, not while I have a mouthful of tea! :lol:


If he doesnt tell us I have his Skype address and will broadcast it on here and on FC so we can all call him 24x7 until we get it out of him.

The last thing he will want is Basia answering the call to see a load of motorhomers sat in front of their laptops in the undercrackers. That should do it.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You have just given the game away Barry :lol:

"we can all call him 24x7 "

Odd nickname though.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am one of a pair of identical twins.

I'm Bruce, he's Christopher.

Or is it the other way round? :lol:

Our parents couldn't be ârsed remembering which was which so just addressed either/both of us as:

Brewstofer :roll:

Anyway I am just thankful that I wasn't named Aloysius like one of our schoolmasters.

Pronounced Alloy Wish Us :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> > *tugboat wrote: *For goodness sake, Bazza, not while I have a mouthful of tea! :lol:
> 
> 
> If he doesnt tell us I have his Skype address and will broadcast it on here and on FC so we can all call him 24x7 until we get it out of him.
> ...


All I shall reveal is that it was initiated by a schoolmate - so it has nothing to do with Basia. And it is not 'wam....'

[ I nearly finished off with a rudery for Barry, forgetting we are on F*cts and not FC, although it is FCs posting - as we said it will happen one day and one of us will get banned - then another FC member will have be a surrogate to ask the help questions - if Barry is banned we will have to take it in turns to handle his help cries]


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well no doubt you went to a posh school and had a "***".

Is it "Bunty"?


----------

